# computer makes noise. how to reduce it?



## nix (Jan 22, 2007)

my case makes a humming noise...its getting louder and louder. i have placed cloth underneath but that aint helping much. i think its because of the fan. how do i fix it??


----------



## wizrulz (Jan 22, 2007)

if its frm fan ..try using speed fan s/w.... else use this tuts 
 REPAIR UR NOISY FAN


----------



## vijay_7287 (Jan 22, 2007)

it generally comes frm the aging fans on the cabinet, the best way would be to replace them wid new ones...they cost abt 80 bucks !


----------



## ilugd (Jan 22, 2007)

is it your smps fan?


----------



## nix (Jan 24, 2007)

how do i know if its smps fan or not?


----------



## wizrulz (Jan 24, 2007)

nix said:
			
		

> how do i know if its smps fan or not?



SMPS fan is one which is in ur power supply ....open one side of ur cabinet and check frm where the noise is emerging....also d/l speed fan to control fan speed ....if its not smps fan...if it is ..u have to clean smps fan


----------



## ashisharya (Jan 24, 2007)

clean da fan or buy a new one


----------



## royal (Jan 24, 2007)

Remove connection of all other fans and start the machine...in this way you can easily check whether the SMPS fan is the culprit. If it is not, simply reconnect other fans one by one and repeat.


----------



## khattam_ (Jan 24, 2007)

^^ Yes. Check them one by one and clean them and if they are too old then better change them, they are very cheap...


----------

